
Americans Judge Social Class - ubac
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/americans-are-fast-to-judge-social-class1/
======
ZguideZ
I'd love to know the markers and divisions of American social classes. This
would be fascinating - though I wouldn't recommend taking a Facebook test that
offers to tell you where you lay

~~~
ubac
It's a bit out of date but this book is really interesting on American social
class: [https://smile.amazon.com/Class-Through-American-Status-
Syste...](https://smile.amazon.com/Class-Through-American-Status-
System/dp/0671792253)

> though I wouldn't recommend taking a Facebook test that offers to tell you
> where you lay

hahah, indeed....

------
vanniv
One of the foundational myths of America is that there is no social class but
wealth.

I suspect that it was never true, though having spent some time in the UK, it
is more true in America by far.

However, social class still exists here.

Case in point: to certain groups of people, Donald Trump represents what they
think of as a "regular guy" with tons of money. He's "rich", but not "elite"
in their minds.

To other people, he looks like a "low class" rich guy -- which sounds very
similar, but is the negative-on-Trump view of the same basic notion.

(I'm taking a risk using Trump as an example, because he is so polarising that
some folks might read this and think I'm either praising or attacking him. I'm
not. I have an opinion, which I will not share here. But Trump is an example
of someone in the highest wealth category without being in the highest social
class, according to both many supporters and many detractors.)

~~~
znhll
There aren't titles of nobility in the US. Supposedly everyone is equal (under
law), but as we often are witness to, some people seem to be more "equal" than
others (under law) and this spreads to social class. Money and connections are
the American titles of nobility.

